

Employee fired after removing GPS tracking app from her smartphone - anderzole
http://bgr.com/2015/05/12/gps-tracking-app-woman-fired-retribution/

======
thisone
I had an employer that forced us to use a shift planning app for clocking in
and out.

Not that we did any shift work, literally none, and 95% of people worked in
the office, but the app was such that you couldn't clock in or out without
having your GPS on.

The only reason to force us to use this was to make sure we knew we were being
watched and that we weren't trusted.

It was insane.

